# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Refugio

## Antonio Rocha

:Olá:  
Estou a pensar acoplar este refúgio ao meu aqua o que vos parece?
Tera as medidas de L20*P59*A62 com um recorte e um furo do lado que encosta ao aqua. 
Já agora quem o poderá construir ?

[IMG][/IMG]
Cpts :Xmascheers:

----------


## Antonio Rocha

Parece que hoje ninguém esta para ajudar
 :Xmascheers:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Bom dia António,

Explixa lá como tencionas colocar o refúgio integrado no teu sistema. É que não estou a perceber bem.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Antonio Rocha

> Bom dia António,
> 
> Explixa lá como tencionas colocar o refúgio integrado no teu sistema. É que não estou a perceber bem.
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


Boas Nuno
   A ideia é encostar este aquário(refúgio) que pretendo fazer ao aqua,depois coloco uma bomba na coluna seca a puxar água para o refúgio e daí cai do mesmo para o aqua principal  por gravidade, como é lógico o mesmo vai ter que ser um pouco mais alto que o aquário principal,espero ter-me explicado.
Cpts
 :Xmascheers:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá António,

O refúgio parece um pouco grande, vai ficar pendurado ao aquário ou vai apoiar numa base ao lado do aquário?

Quanto a fazer, poderás ser tu, ia sugerir em acrílico, mas com essas medidas é complicado, nem sei qual a espessura.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Antonio Rocha

> Olá António,
> 
> O refúgio parece um pouco grande, vai ficar pendurado ao aquário ou vai apoiar numa base ao lado do aquário?
> 
> Quanto a fazer, poderás ser tu, ia sugerir em acrílico, mas com essas medidas é complicado, nem sei qual a espessura.
> 
> Cumps,
> Miguel


Olá Miguel
O refúgio vai ficar ao lado do aquário ao mesmo nível.
Quanto a fazer eu,como a minha experiência não é nenhuma,e como já tenho um orçamento de 60 é melhor não arriscar.
Agora se achares que posso fazer outro tipo de projecto estou aberto a sugestões.
Cpts
 :Xmascheers:

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá Miguel
> O refúgio vai ficar ao lado do aquário ao mesmo nível.
> Quanto a fazer eu,como a minha experiência não é nenhuma,e como já tenho um orçamento de 60 é melhor não arriscar.
> Agora se achares que posso fazer outro tipo de projecto estou aberto a sugestões.
> Cpts


Viva,

Podes fazer em vidro, um pouco mais alto que o aquário e com um furo na face voltada para o aquário, o suficiente para colocar um tubo, para a queda por gravidade. Agora tens que ver a estética.

----------


## Antonio Rocha

> Viva,
> 
> Podes fazer em vidro, um pouco mais alto que o aquário e com um furo na face voltada para o aquário, o suficiente para colocar um tubo, para a queda por gravidade. Agora tens que ver a estética.


Miguel
Penso que mal se vai ver, porque tubo vai cair dentro da coluna seca, ou seja,no fundo a coluna seca vai tapar tanto a bomba para mandar a água  para o refúgio como o respectivo tubo,vou colocar uma foto para se tentar perceber melhor,o refúgio vai ficar no local onde estão os testes e esse saco.
[IMG][/IMG]
O que achas?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António, no geral parece-me bem.

A queda de água, no esquema, é que parece que coincide com o apoio da calha de iluminação, então melhor talvez furar no lado esquerdo (esquema).

Possivelmente com dois furos apenas, um para entrada e outro para saída, isso ficaria porreiro.
 :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Miguel
> Penso que mal se vai ver, porque tubo vai cair dentro da coluna seca, ou seja,no fundo a coluna seca vai tapar tanto a bomba para mandar a água  para o refúgio como o respectivo tubo,vou colocar uma foto para se tentar perceber melhor,o refúgio vai ficar no local onde estão os testes e esse saco.
> O que achas?


António,

Se a função do refúgio é exclusivamente para consumir nitratos e fosfatos, tudo bem, mas se puderes aproveitar para alimentar o aquário principal, com a bicharada que sai do refúgio, tanto melhor. Porque como estás a pensar, ao fazer a saída para a coluna sêca, esses organismos que se desenvolvem no refúgio, vão passar pela sump/escumador/bomba de retorno e se chegarem ao aquário, já deverão estar mortos, o que seria um desperdício.

Quais são as medidas do aquário?
Outra questão, no desenho do refúgio, tens um corte a meio, presumo que seja para desviar dos suportes da calha, penso que não vai resultar, até porque para a água chegar ao nível do furo para queda por gravidade, iria transbordar nessa zona do meio.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Antonio Rocha

Miguel e Artur
A queda de água não vai cair na coluna seca,essa vai cair directamente no aqua, da coluna sai só a água que enche o refúgio, tenho é que retirar o apoio da calha e adquirir uma outra maior talvez com t5 e hqi e fixa-la ao tecto,penso que seja a melhor forma,outra duvida é o que colocar no refugio.
Cpts

----------


## Antonio Rocha

:Olá: 

Como podem ver depois de muitas voltas lá coloquei o refugio.
Agora gostava que me dessem sugesões para a melhor forma de gerir este refugio.O que devo colocar ou de que forma.
Cpts

Anexo 10491

Anexo 10492

Anexo 10493

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Como podem ver depois de muitas voltas lá coloquei o refugio.
> Agora gostava que me dessem sugesões para a melhor forma de gerir este refugio.O que devo colocar ou de que forma.
> Cpts
> 
> Anexo 10491
> 
> Anexo 10492
> 
> Anexo 10493



 :Olá:  António

 :yb668:  consigo abrir.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Antonio Rocha

:Olá: Jorge
Espero que assim já de para ver, e que mais membros comentem.
Só falta dizer que o refugio tem 60*20*60
 :Pracima: 


[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  António


Está muito bem  :Palmas: 
O do meu nano está aplicado como o teu...com DSB de 10mm e muita Caulerpa.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Antonio Rocha

> António
> 
> 
> Está muito bem 
> O do meu nano está aplicado como o teu...com DSB de 10mm e muita Caulerpa.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Obrigado Jorge
Eu também coloquei Caulerpa mas morreu,começou a ficar transparente e depois desapareceu.
Pergunto também se devo colocar rocha viva e que tipo de bicharada coloco.
Espero que mais alguém dê "bitaites"
Cpts

----------


## Antonio Rocha

:Olá: 
Será que ninguém tem mais nada a dizer :Admirado:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Será que ninguém tem mais nada a dizer


Boas, António.

Está muito bem conseguido esse tem projecto de refúgio. Agora só falta mais algumas macro algas e não dispenses a Chaetomorpha, para mim a melhor macro alga para refúgios.

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: , 

está excelente, tb tenho um refugio apenas com uma diferença tem 190 litros :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: . Eu apenas alterava a forma da queda de agua no aqua. Mas se o barulho não te incomoda deixa ficar está fixe. Não queres fazer uma DSV no refúgio? Acho que seria uma boa ideia.

Abraço
António

----------


## Antonio Rocha

> , 
> 
> está excelente, tb tenho um refugio apenas com uma diferença tem 190 litros. Eu apenas alterava a forma da queda de agua no aqua. Mas se o barulho não te incomoda deixa ficar está fixe. Não queres fazer uma DSV no refúgio? Acho que seria uma boa ideia.
> 
> Abraço
> António


Olá António
Agradeço o comentario,mas gostava de um esclarecimento o que é um DSV e como se faz.
cpts

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá António
> Agradeço o comentario,mas gostava de um esclarecimento o que é um DSV e como se faz.
> cpts


Não é DSV, mas sim DSB (Deep Sand Bed) que traduzido para a língua de Camões quer dizer "Leito de areia profundo".

Para conseguires isso no teu refúgio terás de colocar uma espessura com mais de 12 cm.

----------


## Antonio Rocha

> Não é DSV, mas sim DSB (Deep Sand Bed) que traduzido para a língua de Camões quer dizer "Leito de areia profundo".
> 
> Para conseguires isso no teu refúgio terás de colocar uma espessura com mais de 12 cm.


José
Que mais cuidados é que são necessário além da areia,e com relação a corrente dentro do DSB, outras coisas que te lembres estou aberto a instruções.
Cpts

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> José
> Que mais cuidados é que são necessário além da areia,e com relação a corrente dentro do DSB, outras coisas que te lembres estou aberto a instruções.
> Cpts


As macro-algas, sobretudo a Chaetomorpha, gostam de circulação, mas não é preciso uma bomba muito potente. Uma _powerhead_ chega perfeitamente.

----------


## Antonio Rocha

José 
Será que anda alguém por aí que tenha Chaetomorpha para oferecer  
Em relação a bicharada tipo hermitas ou camarões tens algum conselho e peixes devo colocar ou não.
Cpts

----------


## Jorge Neves

> António
> 
> 
> Está muito bem 
> O do meu nano está aplicado como o teu...com DSB de 10mm e muita Caulerpa.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves



 :Olá:  a todos

Quero aqui rectificar o meu erro...a minha DSB tem 10cm e não 10mm como referido no iten 15.
As minhas desculpas pelo lapso.


Jorge Neves

----------


## Antonio Rocha

Jorge 
Não há problema, como diria "alguém"quem não se engana, que atire a primeira pedra. Não era bem assim mas adequa-se.

Amigos
Mais outra pergunta, que espero que também não fique sem resposta. O tipo de areia é todo igual ou tem que se fazer camadas com tipos diferentes de areia.
Cpts

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

na minha opinião deve ser do tamanho do açucar fino  :yb624:  :yb624: . Viva o Portugal e o português.

Abraço
António

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> José 
> Será que anda alguém por aí que tenha Chaetomorpha para oferecer  
> Em relação a bicharada tipo hermitas ou camarões tens algum conselho e peixes devo colocar ou não.
> Cpts


Deves pôr fauna detritívora para te eliminar a sujidade que se irá acumular na DSB, como por exemplo nassários, cerithes e eremitas.

----------


## Antonio Rocha

> As macro-algas, sobretudo a Chaetomorpha, gostam de circulação, mas não é preciso uma bomba muito potente. Uma _powerhead_ chega perfeitamente.


Olá José 
Achas que 800lh chega para a bomba.
Cpts

----------

